# BSNL Revises Broadband Plans



## vineetrocks2005 (Jan 19, 2012)

BSNL doubles up speed on various broadband plans

BSNL Revises Broadband Plans, Doubles Up Speed


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: BSNL Revises Broadband Plans, Doubles Up Speed*

thats really great news..but the speed degrade after the specified limit is a show stopper here.


----------



## noob (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: BSNL Revises Broadband Plans, Doubles Up Speed*

SUCKS.....no speed increase for  UL 750


----------



## Anish (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: BSNL Revises Broadband Plans, Doubles Up Speed*

No upgrade for traditional plans like 500combo , 65ocombo etc. (which has night unlimited options.)


----------



## kanewilliam (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: BSNL Revises Broadband Plans, Doubles Up Speed*

Still there is a fair usage policy there , that will be reached by me in 2 days


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: BSNL Revises Broadband Plans, Doubles Up Speed*

BSNL continue to be morons.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: BSNL Revises Broadband Plans, Doubles Up Speed*

After all it is a company owned by Indian Government, that's why they show up this kind of progress, when other competitors get miles ahead in the race.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: BSNL Revises Broadband Plans, Doubles Up Speed*



Prime_Coder said:


> After all it is a company owned by Indian Government, that's why they show up this kind of progress, when other competitors get miles ahead in the race.



MTNL are also a government company though.


----------



## tkin (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: BSNL Revises Broadband Plans, Doubles Up Speed*

Damn it, all I want is a speed bump for the Free Night plans.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: BSNL Revises Broadband Plans, Doubles Up Speed*

4Gb FUP


----------



## devx (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: BSNL Revises Broadband Plans, Doubles Up Speed*

Thanks for the info. man i have already applied for the BSNL connection a days ago., and my plan is BBG Combo ULD 1350 ., and i'll be getting 20% off after 1 month of use as my father is an government employee.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 19, 2012)

Link seems to be broken now


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 19, 2012)

confirmed. link broken or article taken down maybe.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh well. Just when I wanted to read the article,Link is down.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 19, 2012)

can't see any details in that link.
So, all those are FUPed?


----------



## tkin (Jan 20, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> can't see any details in that link.
> So, all those are FUPed?


Everyone of them, 1750/- plan has 100GB FUP @ 4MBPs till that, if it was 1350/- I would take it in a heartbeat, but 1350/- plan has 30GB FUP(Gah).


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 20, 2012)

^^ So, none of them are of any use. :-/
Only the users who overlooked the FUP part, will be happy.


----------



## devx (Jan 20, 2012)

wait a sec i copied the article guys .,



> *BSNL Revises Broadband Plans, Doubles Up Speed*
> Posted on January 19, 2012 by Vineet
> BSNL has finally decided to revise its Unlimited and Home Combo Broadband plans across India. The speed upgrade will be done in phases and will be completed across India within a month. The upgradation will start from Feb 1st, 2012.
> Both business and home users will be benefitted from it. BBG Combo 299, BB Home UL 499, BB Home Combo UL 625, BBG Combo ULD 850 and BB Home Combo ULD 900 will get speed doubled.
> ...



*img715.imageshack.us/img715/9057/bsnlnewplans190112.jpg


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jan 20, 2012)

But the BSNL site, sadly, does not reflect the changes made. Check here:

.:Unlimited Home Only:.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2012)

^^ plan available only in selected cities. maybe they'll update once it reaches other cities also.


----------



## devx (Jan 20, 2012)

GeekyBoy said:


> But the BSNL site, sadly, does not reflect the changes made. Check here:
> 
> .:Unlimited Home Only:.



They always reflect it when people already get to know from other sources .,


----------



## rajeevk (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: BSNL Revises Broadband Plans, Doubles Up Speed*



reniarahim1 said:


> thats really great news..but the speed degrade after the specified limit is a show stopper here.



Exaaaactly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spraskar (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah BSNL site is always last to reflect changes. 
btw.. no upgrade to popular UL750 plan..?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 21, 2012)

spraskar said:


> no upgrade to popular UL750 plan..?



BSNL Doubles Up Speeds of UL 625 and UL 750 Broadband Plans. 1Mbps upto 6Gb.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 21, 2012)

Ya already saw that, but that's only for Hyderabad circle. And also ajkal 6GB me kya hota hai bhai..??


----------



## Skud (Jan 21, 2012)

Was looking for a 1Mbps UL scheme within 1000. The only plan closer to that is BBG Combo ULD 1350. But in essence, I will be paying 600 bucks more for 20gb data @ 4Mbps over the UL750 scheme.

Don't know if it will be a wise move from my present FN600 scheme.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 21, 2012)

All we need is a 1Mbps or even a 768Kbps unlimited no-combo plan at an affordable price.Instead they just keep churning out wierd plans.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 21, 2012)

750 per month, 1.5mbps literally unlimited(no fup) and i would be happy, but no, bsnl just can't.
They should atleast bump the speed for NU plans just during the wee hours. C'mon bsnl.


----------



## spraskar (Jan 21, 2012)

Neuron said:


> All we need is a 1Mbps or even a 768Kbps unlimited no-combo plan at an affordable price.Instead they just keep churning out wierd plans.



yeah.. all I need is truly unlimited plan where I can at least watch 360p video on youtube without buffering...


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: BSNL Revises Broadband Plans, Doubles Up Speed*



devx said:


> Thanks for the info. man i have already applied for the BSNL connection a days ago., and my plan is BBG Combo ULD 1350 ., and i'll be getting 20% off after 1 month of use as my father is an government employee.



Bro  submit your dad docs to avail 20% discount  i  got discount after 6 months from submitting my  dad's doc , but got the waver from  Regional manager .


----------



## hdsk.23 (Jan 22, 2012)

Bhartat Sanchar Nigam Ltd(BSNL) is going to revise its some of major Unlimited High end Broadband plans BBG Combo ULD 1350, BBG Combo ULD 1700, BBG Combo ULD 2150 and BBG ULD 2150 with Extra downloads and Up-gradation of speed up-to four times with FREE of cost. As per the report BSNL. BSNL to upgrade the Bandwidth speed of some postpaid Broadband plans in selected Circles/SSAs which includes 

Karnataka Circle, Tamilnadu Circle, Hyderabad, Faridabad, Gurgaon, Ghaziabad and Noida 

to facilitate major corporate and high end users are with speed and Unlimited download limits. BSNL in second phase will cover rest of Indian subscriber with such facilities as high speed media and system will require in rural areas to update speed to multiple Broadband users. The users having Unlimited plans BBG Combo ULD 1350, BBG Combo ULD 1700, BBG Combo ULD 2150 and BBG ULD 2150 will get benefits of extra download and speed.
Revised Plans details

Note: Plans will be affective from 1st February 2012, Please confirm to your nearest CSC/ BSNL Exchange for details first or call 1500.


----------



## Nuxer (Jan 24, 2012)

BSNL Revises Unlimited Broadband Plans, More Speed Same Price


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2012)

Why FUP @8GB, atleast make it 40-60 GB.


----------



## anish_sha (Feb 1, 2012)

Is anyone getting 1mbps speed now??


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2012)

Yessss


----------



## noob (Feb 2, 2012)

I am on BSNL UL750 plus (512 kbps UL without any FUP) and since today i am getting 1 mbps speed.

Has BSNL doubled the speed at same cost and no FUP for this plan?


----------



## funskar (Feb 2, 2012)

noob said:


> I am on BSNL UL750 plus (512 kbps UL without any FUP) and since today i am getting 1 mbps speed.
> 
> Has BSNL doubled the speed at same cost and no FUP for this plan?



yeah they doubled the speed bt there is a fup..
1mbps till 6gb then same 512kbps


----------



## noob (Feb 2, 2012)

_|_ to BSNL


----------



## sygeek (Feb 2, 2012)

noob said:


> I am on BSNL UL750 plus (512 kbps UL without any FUP) and since today i am getting 1 mbps speed.
> 
> Has BSNL doubled the speed at same cost and no FUP for this plan?


I'm on the same plan but my speed is still the same. ..wtf?


----------



## noob (Feb 2, 2012)

restart router and try again.. should be in effect by morning all over India.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 2, 2012)

noob said:


> restart router and try again.. should be in effect by morning all over India.


Tried restarting again, worked. BSNL site down for everyone else as well?


----------



## hdsk.23 (Feb 2, 2012)

yes, they shutdown their server at night! try in the morning it will work!


----------



## thatsashok (Feb 2, 2012)

^ is it usual for them to shut down the site at night or started after the hack attack ?


----------



## quad_core (Feb 2, 2012)

noob said:


> I am on BSNL UL750 plus (512 kbps UL without any FUP) and since today i am getting 1 mbps speed.
> 
> Has BSNL doubled the speed at same cost and no FUP for this plan?



Yes!! I have the same 750UL plan.. and speed is increased from 512kbps to 1mbps  But is it really till 6GB, and after that 512kbps again? I do not see any info about this revised plan


----------



## thatsashok (Feb 2, 2012)

Can someone please complete 6GB fast and report it here


----------



## casual_gamer (Feb 2, 2012)

i hope they increase the download limit for home 600c plan to atleast 5gb, currently we have 2.5gb limit per month.


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 2, 2012)

The 1350 plan's got an upgrade.

.:COMBO BB Unlimited:.



> *4 Mbps upto 30 GB, 512 Kbps beyond in selected Circle/SSAs (Karnataka Circle, Tamilnadu Circle, Hyderabad SSA, Faridabad SSA, Noida SSA, Gurgaon SSA, Gaziabad SSA only)*



I'm tempted to jump to the 2150 plan



> *4 Mbps upto 175 GB, 256 Kbps beyond in selected Circle/SSAs (Karnataka Circle, Tamilnadu Circle, Hyderabad SSA, Faridabad SSA, Noida SSA, Gurgaon SSA, Gaziabad SSA only)*


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Any one in Kerala Circle got Speed Upgrade?


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 2, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> The 1350 plan's got an upgrade.
> 
> .:COMBO BB Unlimited:.
> 
> ...



This is super cool.. i am also currenlt on the 1350 plan. But for an extra 800 bucks a month you getting almost 6 times the download limit @ 4 mbit.. its a no brainer for me.. gonna switch asap.

But i am just thinking that the last few days of every month will be at a brain numbing 256 kbit ... still 175 GB @ 4GB *drool*


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2012)

patrick4 said:


> This is super cool.. i am also currenlt on the 1350 plan. But for an extra 800 bucks a month you getting almost 6 times the download limit @ 4 mbit.. its a no brainer for me.. gonna switch asap.
> 
> But i am just thinking that the last few days of every month will be at a brain numbing 256 kbit ... still 175 GB @ 4GB *drool*


I am on 256 Kbps plan. 625 ul. No speed boost. No change. I guess it might happen after billing cycle for next month starts


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 3, 2012)

^^ broadband fixed today and pick download speed as shown by DAP was close to 90kbps


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 3, 2012)

@sam whats your broadband plan?


----------



## Neo (Feb 3, 2012)

anyone from haryana circle got a speed boost?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 3, 2012)

For my BSNL ULD 900 Plan,I had to pay Rs.795/- (including service Tax charges)every month, as I work at *Life Insurance Corporation of India* ,and the landline being registered under my name.
I get the 20% discount from BSNL.
I also mentioned in a separate thread:-
...
...

Actually, speed increase from 256Kbps to 512Kbps is much substantial,for users like us in India...

But the 4Mbps,speed remains the same till downloads/uploads of 8GB data...should have been upgraded to 8Mbps !!!
Let's wait & watch in the near Future.
BSNL is *very, very miser, in allocating Bandwidth *to the subscribers,mostly of us.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 3, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> @sam whats your broadband plan?



256Kbps plan (512Kbps till 4Gb).


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 3, 2012)

Why dont you guys checkout BSNL WiMAX. I am using it. Getting 1mbps unilimited ( No FUP) at Rs.750. About 3 months back it was 2mbps, but the *******s now cappped it to 1mbps. But still i think it is value for money.


----------



## noob (Feb 3, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> For my BSNL ULD 900 Plan,I had to pay Rs.795/- (including service Tax charges)every month, as I work at *Life Insurance Corporation of India* ,and the landline being registered under my name.
> I get the 20% discount from BSNL.
> I also mentioned in a separate thread:-
> ...
> ...





I am even ready to pay 1K for 1 mbps UL with no FUP.



ajaybc said:


> Why dont you guys checkout BSNL WiMAX. I am using it. Getting 1mbps unilimited ( No FUP) at Rs.750. About 3 months back it was 2mbps, but the *******s now cappped it to 1mbps. But still i think it is value for money.



can find it on BSNL website..can you post link ?


----------



## Skud (Feb 3, 2012)

:: BSNL WiMax ::

512kbps for UL!


----------



## noob (Feb 3, 2012)

Skud said:


> :: BSNL WiMax ::
> 
> 512kbps for UL!



@ajaybc told he is using WiMax connection and getting 1 mbps speed without FUP for 750/-. I was not able to find that particular plan.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 3, 2012)

Ya, but that's 750/- for 512kbps UL not 1mbps.


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 3, 2012)

^ It varies in different states. 512kb is the minimum speed. Iam from Kerala and we are getting 1 mbps consistantly. From my experience, WiMAX is really awesome. You get all India roaming too for free. You should check with your local BSNL exchange for local plans.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> 256Kbps plan (512Kbps till 4Gb).



nice man ur getting 90 kb/s(720kbps) download in dap how's that possible?


----------



## vaithy (Feb 3, 2012)

WIMAX services in States are depends on How many BTS established and what extend.. Typical location will be around 15 K.M between each tower.. but technically signal can reached about 35 k.m to 50 k.m range for each tower radius.. another good aspect is that intervening building does not hinder the signal strength ,(unlike in GSM and CDMA based  evdo).. However BSNL marketing Bosses are willing to kill it for 3G (where they paid heavy spectrum charges) as they believe it is competing with their existing technology.. so in must of state the Marketing as well as Agents Mafia collision prevented from  wimax to be offered widely


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 3, 2012)

Here in Kerala they are actually promoting WiMax. When I went to the local BSNL office for a Broadband connection for my friend, they actually suggested Wimax instead of regular BB.


----------



## noob (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks,,i will check with local BSNL office..it is next to my house..not even 1 KM away...also we have one big BSNL tower in the exchange itself.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 3, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> nice man ur getting 90 kb/s(720kbps) download in dap how's that possible?



yesterday while downloading a file from hotfile got 90kbps continuously. today getting 75kbps max.


----------



## vaithy (Feb 3, 2012)

ajaybc said:


> Here in Kerala they are actually promoting WiMax. When I went to the local BSNL office for a Broadband connection for my friend, they actually suggested Wimax instead of regular BB.


Kudos to Kerala BSNL officers!
they have a first comer advantage.. as new technologies are tested first there.. further being hilly state, wimax is more advantage to maintaining and provisioning.. this make sense!


----------



## funskar (Feb 3, 2012)

ajaybc said:


> Here in Kerala they are actually promoting WiMax. When I went to the local BSNL office for a Broadband connection for my friend, they actually suggested Wimax instead of regular BB.



That bsnl employee shud b kinng of fools,,
njoy wimax till rlnce infotel nt jumps up

Bsnl will b shutting down there wimax services soon..

BSNL To Step Out From Arena WiMAX


----------



## anandharaja (Feb 3, 2012)

Possible to check data usage for BBUL 625 Plan?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2012)

anandharaja said:


> Possible to check data usage for BBUL 625 Plan?



Get a plugin called Datafox. It's a plugin for firefox and chrome. Login with your credentials and the usage should come


----------



## anandharaja (Feb 3, 2012)

When ever i try to register in BSNL Selfcare  i got BB user id is not valid error.

ar<phone number>_scdrid is the BB id right?


----------



## noob (Feb 4, 2012)

exceed my 6GB limit and back to 512 kbps plan...kudos BSNL for f*cking yourself.


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 4, 2012)

Do Combo plans got revised?
What's the updated BBG Combo ULD 1000?


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2012)

@noob
same here


----------



## Manickaraj (Feb 4, 2012)

anandharaja said:


> When ever i try to register in BSNL Selfcare  i got BB user id is not valid error.
> 
> ar<phone number>_scdrid is the BB id right?



I am facing the same problem. Stupid BSNL


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 4, 2012)

I am personally unable to appreciate the disapproval of most here... BSNL has, taking for example UL750, increased UL750 speed from 512kbps for full month to 1 Mbps for first 6 GB of the month and then 512 kbps for rest of month without changing cost. So, in general there is an increase in speed and at most, after fup speed drops down to older speed in the plan. 

While I appreciate that FUP is a PITA, most of those affected by it are those who are downloading illegal movies, apps, etc... Sure there are a few legitimate users affected by it (including me) who may download large legal (trial) apps, linux distros, online gaming, etc. but the percentage is very small... I would guess that only 5% of subscriber base would be affected by the FUP and among that 5%, only 1% would be affected for legitimate reasons...

Sure, I am affected by FUP myself (I have Airtel unlimited which fups me by about 20-25 days in general)... And the reasoning that the companies give of piracy,etc might be actually BS (the actual being to increase their profit by forcing some users to go for higher plans)... However, I think we should just accept it and live with it... May be once piracy is curbed, we can think about forcing the companies to drop the fups...

Arun


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2012)

We got a Holier-than-thou here.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 4, 2012)

lol..!! My 6GB is over already. Back to old 512kbps


----------



## hellknight (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah same here.. Damn those BSNL retards..


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2012)

sakumar79 said:


> I am personally unable to appreciate the disapproval of most here... BSNL has, taking for example UL750, increased UL750 speed from 512kbps for full month to 1 Mbps for first 6 GB of the month and then 512 kbps for rest of month without changing cost. So, in general there is an increase in speed and at most, after fup speed drops down to older speed in the plan.
> 
> While I appreciate that FUP is a PITA, most of those affected by it are those who are downloading illegal movies, apps, etc... Sure there are a few legitimate users affected by it (including me) who may download large legal (trial) apps, linux distros, online gaming, etc. but the percentage is very small... I would guess that only 5% of subscriber base would be affected by the FUP and among that 5%, only 1% would be affected for legitimate reasons...
> 
> ...


I have one thing to say it to you, STEAM.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 4, 2012)

tkin said:


> I have one thing to say it to you, STEAM.



Nice one!


----------



## manoj_299 (Feb 5, 2012)

I use combo 600 BSNL plan with 2.5 GB free and night unlimited. I download 60 GB + per month @ 2Mbps. No fup. I like this plan most.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> @noob
> same here



i am on 625. crossed 4Gb & still getting 50kBps+ speed (at times 80kBps).


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2012)

^^my pings have taken a hit. 200+ for killing floor servers which was below 150 before/


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 5, 2012)

Grooveshark user.
Regular Youtube user.
Regular Arch Linux updates. (200-300 MB every week or two or so)
Experimenting with various distros (each one at least 700MB and upto 4.7 GB)
Game downloads (Humble Indie Bundles, Steam, Desura, Free games. Games can go above 10GB in download)
Backup of personal data on file sharing sites (Photos, Cam Videos on Mediafire, Rapidshare)
Live Streaming (very bandwidth heavy)
Multiplayer gaming

I am sorry but if they are giving piracy the reason they are nothing more than morons.




sakumar79 said:


> I am personally unable to appreciate the disapproval of most here... BSNL has, taking for example UL750, increased UL750 speed from 512kbps for full month to 1 Mbps for first 6 GB of the month and then 512 kbps for rest of month without changing cost. So, in general there is an increase in speed and at most, after fup speed drops down to older speed in the plan.


MTNL offers 1Mbps @ 999. No FUP.



> While I appreciate that FUP is a PITA, most of those affected by it are those who are downloading illegal movies, apps, etc... Sure there are a few legitimate users affected by it (including me) who may download large legal (trial) apps, linux distros, online gaming, etc. but the percentage is very small... I would guess that only 5% of subscriber base would be affected by the FUP and among that 5%, only 1% would be affected for legitimate reasons...


Back up the stats. 




> Sure, I am affected by FUP myself (I have Airtel unlimited which fups me by about 20-25 days in general)... And the reasoning that the companies give of piracy,etc might be actually BS (the actual being to increase their profit by forcing some users to go for higher plans)... *However, I think we should just accept it and live with it...* May be once piracy is curbed, we can think about forcing the companies to drop the fups...
> 
> Arun



If only Raja Ram Mohan Roy had just lived up with the Sati system and accepted it......


----------



## Krow (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok that sati example was too much but otherwise I agree with lfc. I stopped pirating when I started earning and still I need a non fup plan.

WWW.bigflixplus.com


----------



## hellknight (Feb 5, 2012)

sakumar79 said:


> I am personally unable to appreciate the disapproval of most here... BSNL has, taking for example UL750, increased UL750 speed from 512kbps for full month to 1 Mbps for first 6 GB of the month and then 512 kbps for rest of month without changing cost. So, in general there is an increase in speed and at most, after fup speed drops down to older speed in the plan.
> 
> While I appreciate that FUP is a PITA, most of those affected by it are those who are downloading illegal movies, apps, etc... Sure there are a few legitimate users affected by it (including me) who may download large legal (trial) apps, linux distros, online gaming, etc. but the percentage is very small... I would guess that only 5% of subscriber base would be affected by the FUP and among that 5%, only 1% would be affected for legitimate reasons...
> 
> ...



Online gaming. I bought genuine Battlefield 3. Me & Charan play almost everynight on the internet. So you can't say that all of us download illegal movies etc. What about the guys who are trying different FOSS OS? They're also legal torrents..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 5, 2012)

That's right. I adree with LFC and Krow.

I just downloaded FreeBSD 9.0 and Debian ISO and 6GB is over lol..!!

Now downloading OpenSUSE @ 512kbps.


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 5, 2012)

I not fully disagreeing with you... But remember that you would have earlier downloaded both FreeBSD and Debian at 512 kbps only... But now you have downloaded both at 1Mbps without increase in your monthly bill... And now, you are continuing to download at 512kbps which was the speed you had earlier subscribed to...

Also, how often do you try out new variants? Very few people try variants more than once a month... Maybe initially people might try many variants one after the other, and there may be people who want to try out different flavors continuously, but these are rare...

I already agreed that online gaming people are among those legitimately affected by FUP... And I agree with lfc the list of activities are those for whom FUP will be genuinely affected...

However, I have only stated my personal opinion... Sorry if it bothered so many people...

Arun


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I'm not saying only about this plan.

I'm ready to pay more...but these guys (actually none) have 1mbps / 2mbps UL plan (UL = No FUP)

Well, sify is there but they doesn't provide connection in my area. I'm looking for Reliance now, but it seems like they also don't provide connection in my area.

And my last hope is Alliance which I don't want to opt for.

I know we got a speed boost on our old plan without paying extra. So that's not the thing I'm talking about.

But they don't have any other plans too.

512kbps is nothing nowadays. Even a 360p YouTube video's doesn't stream properly (smoothly).


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 5, 2012)

MTNL does offer both FUP and non-FUP plan, 512Kbps@599, 1Mbps@999. How about BSNL offering similar plans? They deserve every bit of criticism they get. They fail to give good offers even in cities like Bangalore. By the VFM logic they could have offered two plans one this, and the other 768Kbps UL No FUP. But nope.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2012)

^ Is MTNL part of BSNL?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 5, 2012)

lol..!! No..!! MTNL is for Mumbai. Maharashtra Telecom Nigam Limited (I Guess!!) and BSNL elsewhere.


----------



## Krow (Feb 5, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> lol..!! No..!! MTNL is for Mumbai. Maharashtra Telecom Nigam Limited (I Guess!!) and BSNL elsewhere.



 It's Mahanagar and not Maharashtra. MTNL is there in Mumbai and Delhi. BSNL is there in rest of India. Both are government-owned.

BSNL does not exist in Mumbai or Delhi.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 5, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^ Is MTNL part of BSNL?



Nope but also a government telecom operator like BSNL.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for that Krow..!! That's why I mentioned I guess in braces..!!


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 6, 2012)

How is this offer:
RCom launched Unlimited Broadband plans without any FUP


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2012)

^^ 999/- plan looks very good only if they are *really *without any FUP.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 6, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> How is this offer:
> RCom launched Unlimited Broadband plans without any FUP



Wow,those plans are good.So probably we can expect some plan changes from BSNL and MTNL.
This is from RComs website.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 6, 2012)

I would have opted for this, but neither is their an open connection for Rcom in my building neither do they provide anywhere near good service. My neighbor's connection is down most of the time (he's switching to bsnl).

Also, when I first opted for this connection, they made me wait 2 months (they offered the best plan, thought the wait would be worth it) before saying that there is no connection available for my flat. Switched to BSNL immediately after, can't say if it offers anything better.


----------



## malcolm_cg (Feb 8, 2012)

never even knew my BB Home ULD 750 was 1mb upto 6gb 
didnt even make any difference. its better if they simply upgrade it to 1mbs like they made it 512kbps from previous 256kbps. that too the plan previously was priced at rs.900/-


----------



## Skud (Feb 8, 2012)

It has been like that from this month. Previously it was 512Kbps UL.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2012)

after 10Gb, now back to 256Kbps  strange !!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 8, 2012)

^^Which Plan??


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2012)

625 home combo

FUP was at 4Gb but then why then allow me to reach ~10Gb


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> 625 home combo
> 
> FUP was at 4Gb but then why then allow me to reach ~10Gb



cos you are given free calls.

Better move to UL 750. 256kbps sucks.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2012)

i'll move to 750UL plan but why was FUP applied at 10Gb whereas it should be at 4Gb. though i am not complaining about it. a free meal is always welcomed


----------



## sygeek (Feb 9, 2012)

Sam said:


> i'll move to 750UL plan but why was FUP applied at 10Gb whereas it should be at 4Gb. though i am not complaining about it. a free meal is always welcomed


because you didn't restart your router/modem?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Sam said:


> i'll move to 750UL plan but why was FUP applied at 10Gb whereas it should be at 4Gb. though i am not complaining about it. a free meal is always welcomed



oh i misunderstood it


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2012)

sygeek said:


> because you didn't restart your router/modem?



did many times. this happened after modem was turned off for 15-16hrs.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSNL Revises Broadband Plan*



Sam said:


> did many times. this happened after modem was turned off for 15-16hrs.


Probably BSNL's stupid online management then.

Take for example, if you pay online, it takes 3 days for the transaction to complete while it literally takes 6 hours while paid through the cashier.

Also, their website and portal..o_q


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2012)

that explains. had i not turned off modem for so long, maybe i would still have got 512kbps. thanks


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2012)

So, after going through all these discussion, I would like to ask a simple question: Is there any plan which is worthy of being scribing to?


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> So, after going through all these discussion, I would like to ask a simple question: Is there any plan which is worthy of being scribing to?


In kolkata? *No.
*
In mumbai? MTNL.

In Bangalore? Beam.

Elsewhere in India? Maybe a few.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2012)

Beam part of BSNL? 
From your post, I think you are referring in that way.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2012)

reliance have some non-FUP plan at nice rate.


----------



## funskar (Feb 9, 2012)

tkin said:


> In kolkata? *No.
> *
> In mumbai? MTNL.
> 
> ...



Beam is in hyderabad..
Act is in banglore [no beam]..

Fivenet+mtnl in mumbai ...

Bsnl all india..

Btw Beam n fivenet had now got pan india license for Broadband..
Hope they start pan india soon


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Sam said:


> reliance have some non-FUP plan at nice rate.



File sharing is blocked


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> File sharing is blocked



thanks. BSNL for life


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> File sharing is blocked



That is exactly where proxies and other methods come to user's rescue.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2012)

funskar said:


> Beam is in hyderabad..
> Act is in banglore [no beam]..
> 
> Fivenet+mtnl in mumbai ...
> ...


We want BEAM in kolkata.



d6bmg said:


> That is exactly where proxies and other methods come to user's rescue.


Proxies are good for browsing, but for downloading stuff most of them throttle speed.


----------



## funskar (Feb 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> We want BEAM in kolkata.



Let see Bro..

Btw fivenet is bttr than beam with no fup true 10mbps


----------

